# Kneepad Recommendations



## Arctic Acorn (2 Nov 2004)

Hey all, 

I'm in the market for some kneepads for my PLQ Mod 6, and I was hoping youse guys can throw some recommendations my way. I did a thread search, but they don't really cough up any useful brand names/retailers. I'm hoping the combat arms types (or anyone else with experience) can sort this poor old REMF out.  

Cheers,

 :dontpanic:
A.A.


----------



## gun plumber (2 Nov 2004)

I belive Canadian peacekeeper carries them.As well,other online Kitshops(RCR,PPCLI)carry them as well.
Good luck on course.When I did my JLC in 98,I would have killed for a set!(Oh Lawfield corridor,I know you well ;D)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Nov 2004)

Dave's Army Surplus sells Alta kneepads in Cadpat.  The Altas have gotten some of the best reviews by users compared to other kneepad brands ie. Hatch or Hellstorm.  The fact that they're Cadpat is just icing on the cake.

Check them out at:  www.davesarmysurplus.com


----------



## Britney Spears (2 Nov 2004)

At the risk of revealing my identity, I shall offer some opinions on this subject as it is near and dear to my heart.

Soft foam volleyball kneepads worn under the combat pants are better than hard plastic skateboard style kneepads for the following reasons:

- Better grip and traction, especially on hard, smooth surfaces. When I go down on one knee  to take up a firing position on a hard surface, the hard pads slip around right away. Soft foam doesn't, and provides more cushioning.
- More comfortable bindings than the crap velcro straps. I've worn mine for a week straight without noticing them. Soft foam also fits better.
- More durable, no plates to get snagged and fall off.   velcro straps are horrible for this. I tried wearing hard pads on the outside while walking thorugh bushes. It doesn't work.
- No plates to get mud trapped under.
- Easy to clean. Just toss them in the wash. You don't have to do any cleaning on PLQ do you? 
- Lighter and easy to pack tight.


----------



## MikeM (2 Nov 2004)

Anything by Hatch is good. 

I have Hatch tac gloves and knee-pads... the ones from the canex are the most popular and work real well.


----------



## dutchie (2 Nov 2004)

Re: the pads at Dave's Surplus:

I have heard nothing but good things about these. They're about $33 bucks with the mil discount, and work wel by all accountsl. I don't have any, but I know of several buddies that do have them and they all say good things. Most of these guys normally avoid 'Gucci Kit', so the fact they bought them says a lot to me.

I noticed you are on the east coast. Maybe Dave's delivers?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (2 Nov 2004)

I'll certainly look into Dave's. I've seen the store referenced on the site before. 

Thanks for the replies, folks. If anyone else has anything else to contribute, I'd love to hear it!

 :dontpanic:

A.A.


----------



## D-n-A (2 Nov 2004)

Yea, Daves ships to all over Canada.




I got a pair of Hatch OD Kneepads, they work great for me. I know a few guys who got the CADPAT knee pads from daves an they like them a lot.

But the CADPAT> knee pads I've seen aren't entirely cadpat. The plastic pad is in black, but the fabric for the rest of the knee pad is in CADPAT.


----------



## dutchie (2 Nov 2004)

One problem with the Dave's surplus kneepads: the cadpat is not waterproof and the padding is foam rubber, which means when they are wet, its like wearing a sponge on your knees. This hasn't been a huge problem for those that have them (as far as I know).


----------



## D-n-A (2 Nov 2004)

If it did turn into a problem for someone, I'm sure you could spray it with some sort of waterproofer.


----------



## Fusaki (2 Nov 2004)

The only problem I have with my Hatch kneepads is that the velcro chafes after walking with them for awhile. Not a big problem doing mechanized stuff, but I'd never wear them on a dismounted ex.

I'm liking what Britney Spears has to say about the volleyball pads. I always thought those were only for chicks.. wait... maybe they _are!_ I'd say its worth looking into.


----------



## gt102 (2 Nov 2004)

A slightly off topic post, but I cant seem to view the "Dave's Surplus" site... All I end up seeing is white... and the lil loading bar at the bottem moves about one every 5 mins :-[

Any help on this would be quite appreciated...

Back onto kneepads... I have a fellow cadet who uses Vollyball pads, he finds they work quite well. But unfourntuantly he is a cadet so it doesnt go through the hardcore'ish stuff that you guys do... So I deffinetelly say give the pads a try


----------



## devil39 (2 Nov 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> The only problem I have with my Hatch kneepads is that the velcro chafes after walking with them for awhile. Not a big problem doing mechanized stuff, but I'd never wear them on a dismounted ex.
> 
> I'm liking what Britney Spears has to say about the volleyball pads. I always thought those were only for chicks.. wait... maybe they _are!_ I'd say its worth looking into.



If you are on a long hump with the Hatch kneepads, slide them down to your ankles.   When you need them they will be there.   I have worn mine on a few "dismounted ex"s, and the odd Op or two.   They will do you quite fine.   As will the volleyball pads.     What ever makes you happy.


----------



## Yeoman (2 Nov 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> The only problem I have with my Hatch kneepads is that the velcro chafes after walking with them for awhile. Not a big problem doing mechanized stuff, but I'd never wear them on a dismounted ex.
> 
> I'm liking what Britney Spears has to say about the volleyball pads. I always thought those were only for chicks.. wait... maybe they _are!_ I'd say its worth looking into.



you would says that ghost.
I like my hatches. I don't have problems wearing them for long periods of time that all often. well worth the $40 I spent.
Greg


----------



## Britney Spears (2 Nov 2004)

If the hatch kneepads you guys love so much are the same one's I was issued (and all the hatch pads I've seen are the same), then I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with them, especially in muddy or bushy terrain. Do youself a favour and wear them on the inside of your pants. The pants and your legs will be ripped to shit but at least you won't fall over as much. 

Be glad you don't have to clean the suckers with a toothbrush before handing them back to stores in disgust.


----------



## Britney Spears (2 Nov 2004)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> If the hatch kneepads you guys love so much are the same one's I was issued (and all the hatch pads I've seen are the same), then I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with them, especially in muddy or bushy terrain. Do youself a favour and wear them on the inside of your pants. The pants and your legs will be ripped to crap but at least you won't fall over as much or have 3 pounds of mud on each knee after an hour
> .
> Be glad you don't have to clean the suckers with a toothbrush before handing them back to stores in disgust.


----------



## Armymedic (2 Nov 2004)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> If the hatch kneepads you guys love so much are the same one's I was issued (and all the hatch pads I've seen are the same), then I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with them, especially in muddy or bushy terrain. Do youself a favour and wear them on the inside of your pants. The pants and your legs will be ripped to crap but at least you won't fall over as much.
> 
> Be glad you don't have to clean the suckers with a toothbrush before handing them back to stores in disgust.



Britney Spears,
I don't recall myself as a 15 yr old air cadet to be such an expert on topics such as the most effective knee pads to use during section attacks. I was more worried about aerodynamics and such.

A.A., 
Unless you have knee problems (ie PFS, prepatellar Bursitis) its isn't worth the effort to get knee pads for the PLQ. I did sect during my PLQ, and I have humped ruck with 3 RCR and never needed them for standard dismounted ops. OBOUA on the other hand...


----------



## Britney Spears (2 Nov 2004)

I'm afraid I'm not seeing the joke here... Areodynamics? 

I never claimed to be an expert. I couldn't care less what kind of wacky kit you guys want to blow money on. If these fine gentlemen insist on learning the hard way, well that's what training is for, right?

EDIT: "You guys" meaning the ones buying the kneepads, not Armymedic


----------



## Gunnerlove (2 Nov 2004)

I have found that I really only use one (the right) knee pad so I leave the other at home or in my ruck/truck. Most of the time it resides around my right ankle where I hardly notice it while walking or driving.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (3 Nov 2004)

Armymedic, 

Yeah, I do have PFS. It only pops up very occasionally, but I'd rather not take the chance. 'An ounce of prevention', right?

 :dontpanic:

A.A.


----------



## hhour48 (3 Nov 2004)

You'd be lucky if you are allowed to wear kneepads on PLQ. Maybe under your combats...
Also, the CF issues kneepads and elbowpads in CADPAT, but to Reg F pers only.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (3 Nov 2004)

"You'd be lucky if you are allowed to wear kneepads on PLQ. Maybe under your combats..."

I'll fight that fight when I get to my MOD 6. Sometimes it's better to beg forgiveness than permission. Even if they have a problem with it, what are they going to do? Stamp my mealcard 'No Dessert'?

"Also, the CF issues kneepads and elbowpads in CADPAT, but to Reg F pers only."

As a dirtbag reservist, I won't see those unless I do a tour, and probably not even then. But, as they are in the system, they should allow soldiers to use them. (even if they have to go out and buy them...)

 :dontpanic:

A.A.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (3 Nov 2004)

I'v heard of units getting the OD hatch kneedpads issued on T.I


----------



## m_a_c (26 Nov 2004)

Thanks for the info, I am going to check out getting my own from Daves Surplus. 

m_a_c


----------



## bossi (27 Nov 2004)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> At the risk of revealing my identity, I shall offer some opinions on this subject as it is near and dear to my heart.
> 
> Soft foam volleyball kneepads worn under the combat pants are better than hard plastic skateboard style kneepads for the following reasons ...



Something I learned on my jump crse in ... shudder ... the early '80's ...
(although, mine are basketball kneepads - more durable)



			
				Britney Spears]
At the risk of revealing my identity said:
			
		

> Most of the time it resides around my right ankle where I hardly notice it ...



Seen - however, I've found they dry faster up on the knee (where they also protect the joint ...)


----------



## Britney Spears (27 Nov 2004)

> Um ... aren't you the one who thought it was so clever to fill out your profile as if you were a teen-aged air cadet ... hence "aero" ...



Must be some kind of inside joke for air cadets then.....Maybe I'll get it eventually as I progress in my cadet career.


----------



## bossi (28 Nov 2004)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> > Um ... aren't you the one who thought it was so clever to fill out your profile as if you were a teen-aged air cadet ... hence "aero" ...
> >
> > *Must be some kind of inside joke for air cadets then.....Maybe I'll get it eventually as I progress in my cadet career.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Troopasaurus (29 Nov 2004)

Well i have just returned from an Amphibious ex and I wore my Alta knee pads for basically the whole ex. They were awesome when having to knee on on the rocky shoreline. The best way to go is to get the ones without the Velcro instead using the brass grommet to attach, i have found these to be quicker and more reliable then the Velcro. When we were on a ruck march i usually just unhooked the top strap which relieved any chafing that might have occurred. Overall i would highly recommend them.


----------



## fixit (10 Jan 2005)

I also thought that kneepads would be good for section attacks and wore them for the practices. But I never wore them after. The elastic on the back of the knee bunched up and rubbed against the skin causing big blisters. All I can say is that you won't kill yourself without them and your better off because you really don't have the time to readjust them.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Jan 2005)

I know MD Charlton Co Ltd. is having a sale on them...

the Hatch knee pads that is...

when you get to the web site click on specials.

www.mdcharlton.ca


----------



## Pearson (1 Jul 2005)

up.....
he sees me.....
down...

wish we were permitted on TQ# and ISCC in the '80's

kness eventually wear out...
especially if you happen to find one of the many rocks found on the ground on this planet.

Any protection is worth the hastle..


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jul 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that the issue knee/elbow pads were supposed to for all cbt arms reg and res. I guess things change.  I have hatch pads and i would prefer the "issue" ones over those.  The dang elastic always cuts into the back of my knee.  When we to florida last year the Americans had some pretty cool pads that had fabric under the elastics so it wouldn't cut into your legs as much.  I wish I had asked where they got them.


----------



## Vigilant (6 Jul 2005)

I use the NE35 Centurion Neoprene Elbow Pads and NK45 Centurion Neoprene Knee Pads from Hatch. Neoprene dries pretty quicky and doesn't soak up water.

I wear them on the inside of my uniform, which helps to hide it from prying eyes. The only problem I have with the elbow pads is they are really loose for me and keep sliding off, so I'll have to resew it or something. I wish it used velcro, but it is just elastic.

The knee pads attach with full length velcro, so no problems there. They are spongy, like volleyball pads, but do not absorb water. They work really well for me.


----------



## genesis98 (7 Jul 2005)

I use a set of cadpat knee pads from Tactical Tailo, I've only used them a couple of times and let them to a buddy of mine on his PLQ. He said they perfromed well.


----------



## Roger (7 Jul 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Dave's Army Surplus sells Alta kneepads in Cadpat.   The Altas have gotten some of the best reviews by users compared to other kneepad brands ie. Hatch or Hellstorm.   The fact that they're Cadpat is just icing on the cake.
> 
> Check them out at:   www.davesarmysurplus.com



I have a pair of them and they work great, tried a few other models but I have big legs and they where too small or just did not fit right, these ones are great.


----------



## Darth_Hamel (23 Feb 2006)

"Unless you have knee problems (ie PFS, prepatellar Bursitis) its isn't worth the effort to get knee pads for the PLQ. I did sect during my PLQ, and I have humped ruck with 3 RCR and never needed them for standard dismounted ops."



Well I took advice like that and only bought elbowpads when I visited Dave's surplus. The next Ex I dove out of the way of a T-flash in the dark and knees first on edged rocks. CF 98 and 3 months of not being able to run later I now know that there's nasty things to bang up your knees outside of urban environments.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2006)

I wonder what I ever did before they invented kneepads?


----------



## Hunter (23 Feb 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wonder what I ever did before they invented kneepads?



uhhhh....you got rug burn? 

...sorry George I couldn't resist.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2006)

Rugs weren't invented back when I was in the Legion.   ;D


----------



## fourninerzero (23 Feb 2006)

I've found that there are Two varieties of hatch kneepad. one version has three grommets holding the cap on, and the other has four. the version with four grommets has padding that wraps partially around the back of the knee to add more comfort. I've used them plenty, and have not found a problem with them.

I have also used the hellstorm kneepads, which have the cap sewn down so that various detrius does not get caught in them. but I found I prefered the hatch kneepads, as the hatch felt to have more and softer padding.

on another note, Does anyone use elbowpads? if so, when? I typically dont wear them, I find they restrict movement. any other thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (23 Feb 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39312.0.html

Have a look at the KP's ICE carries.  Unlike Hatch and Altama's, the KP kneepads are articulated  like a human knee...woah, what a concept ;D) and tend to stay up ALOT better.


----------

